# my great portable toilet in car... has saved my life!



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

*I was going to reply to Glenda about her harrowing experience with urgent diarrhea, but I want to be sure that my post can be titled so anybody interested can see it. I have mentioned this before, but nobody has ever commented on it. You may think I'm crazy, but this is truly a great idea.There is about more than a comfort measure. My genius husband went to an RV store and bought me a portable toilet that stays in the back of my car. It looks and feels like a regular one, but is lower than a carseat, it has a cover, it flushes. It comes apart so I only need to bring a part into my bathroom to empty/clean easily. In my car, I keep a blanket on it to put over my spring rod so the back window is covered. I can quickly put a hangar with a sweater or something on the hooks above the side windows for more privacy. When I'm in a desperate situation, because I cannot find or get into a public restroom in time, I find a remote but safe place to park, and within 2 minutes, have scrambled back there, thrown up my privacy blanket & hangers and use this great little potty to avoid a disaster, including relieving the pain/nausea quickly and privately. I have toilet paper, flush, and when done, there is absolutely no bad smell in my car at all! Then, I use my bottle of hand-sanitzer and usually lie down for awhile. I have not had to use it too many times, but when it is needed, it pretty much saves my life; it's dangerous to drive around looking for a place when pain, nausea, sweating, heart-racing.. is all escalating. I live in California where we have long stretches of highway between towns on the way from my home, in the north, to my daughter's in the south. This wonderful little toilet has made it possible for me to travel the 400miles without an accident. He didn't think of it until later when our daughters were living away from home and rarely in the car with me, so I don't know how this would work with young children, although I imagine it could help them too on long trips. Once, with my husband driving, we got stuck in a terrible traffic jam going over a hill with no exits for many miles. I was getting sicker and close to exploding, vomiting, passing out. He told me to go use my toilet, that's why he got it, to not worry about him. Quickly throwing the privacy barriers up, I made it in time. I told him to open his window for fresh air, but really, as soon as I flushed, there was no bad smell in the car. I repeated Immodium and fell asleep. When I awoke, an hour later, I felt much better.I highly recommend this life-saving device.CathyMarie*


----------



## Delvada (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

I have to say that a toilet in the car has been a great thing for me too. I have a minivan and the back windows are factory tinted and I have a portabletoilet in the back. And yes there have been a couple of times that I have had to use it. It has been a great thing because it also gives me peace of mindwhen having to go somewhere.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

*I should have said that like Sherry, I have a minivan with tinted windows (though I still do put the blanket onto the rod to block back window). Until the day comes when my IBS-D is no longer so sudden, intense, unpredictable, I will always choose to have a car that my little toilet will fit in. I haven't really looked yet, but I would imagine it could work fine with 2 seats in back instead of a bench, so you can just take out the one seat. Or maybe you could somehow put it into the seat? We should invent this!Cathy*


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Well good for you Cathy - this shows real imagination and a can do attitude to your disability. There used to be a divine fella here, a fellow Brit called Nick who was patenting some sort of pull-along trailer with a loo in it - but this sounds even more portable.I don't really suffer too badly with IBS but I'm sure plenty of folk would welcome this.Good luck to you - when's your next road trip then?Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

A few weeks have gone by since I wrote this. I see some new people talking about this topic again, so I thought I'd bring my post here to offer again as a possible solution. Somebody else has one like this too and says she also loves it. Of course, we don't have to worry about Glenda's bears!Cathy


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all... I just brought this up to top to help Keycat, a new person with us.Cathy


----------



## arraywhite (Jun 26, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS. I need this. HOw does it look like, though.. is it obvious to a passenger that he/she is sitting on a portable toilet? Srry, no idea how these things look like!


----------



## Angelogs (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello there Ms. Cathy glad to hear your story at least now I know I am not only one. I was planning to do that once I have my own car and I am happy it worked out for you. Thanks to the inventor when I visit America I wanna have that 😊 since they have on eBay but it will cost me less to buy it directly from the store or have it shipped in address in America. 😊 I hope you are still active in this site. More power , less to no accidents and god bless! 😊


----------



## I_have_IBS (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Please see my post as it relates to this.

http://www.chronicpainaustralia.org.au/index.php/forum/my-illness-and-pain-condition/13456-travelling-from-a-to-b-bound-to-a-toilet


----------

